# advice--buying board for girlfriend (beginner)



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

So my chick and I are moving to Denver, she has lived in the midwest her whole life and never really ridden before (I guess she did one time long ago, long before I met her but that's it).

So I need to get her dialed in. Christmas is coming, and I don't think there's any question what she will receive given the circumstances.

I'm super out of touch with gear and snowboarding in general though, so I'm basically looking for thoughts on the size of board I should be looking at for her. 

She's roughly 5'6" and 140-150lbs. I want something that will be appropriate for a beginner but also something she will be able to run with for a while once she gets comfortable, so maybe not truly "beginner" sized.

So I'm thinking 150-152, but I also prefer boards slightly on the big side (I ride a 158.5; I'm 5'8" and was 150lbs when I bought the board, though full disclosure I'm far fatter now). Does 150-152 sound viable for a beginner, or am I way off the grid?

Any advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

She might end up hating the sport. I'd get her on a board first to find out if it's something she wants to take further. It's not for everyone.


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

That's fair, but I have high hopes seeing as she's done it once before and seems excited to get after in in CO, rather than having a bad taste in her mouth after day one (which I personally did for sure after my first time). 

I can't even fathom a situation in which she hates snowboarding haha I don't even know what I would do in that event, to the degree that I'm fully willing to roll the dice on getting her a board.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the Yes Basic or Yes Emoticon!!!!!

I reckon no bigger than a 150 though!!!!! Depends on where/what she'll be doing on it!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure what you price range is. This would work pretty well. Kind of running low on last season deals.

GNU B-Nice BTX Pattern Snowboard - Women's 2015 | evo outlet

or

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboards/roxy-t-bird-btx-snowboard-womens.aspx#image=77518/372573/clone.jpg


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

Word, that seems to confirm my fear that I was leaning a little big due to my own tastes. I had a feeling that was the case.

Thank you sir


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

foobar that's a great call and exactly the kinda thing I've been looking at.

I'm not super keen on true twins myself, but that's just personal taste and the board I had been looking at for her (Ride rapture) is a true twin and the one you put up looks very similar but like $80 cheaper. Nice.

Thanks dude


----------



## HAM (Dec 11, 2015)

I wasn't even remotely thinking of buying something today, but fuckem I got her that Gnu.

Problem solved!

thanks again


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

HAM said:


> I wasn't even remotely thinking of buying something today, but fuckem I got her that Gnu.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> thanks again


XMas and snowboard season are a nasty combination. That board should do everything she needs. My first board was the male version, the Carbon Credit. She's good to go for a few years.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

After research online and visiting a few stores during my last season ended up picking up a K2 first lite as my girlfriends first board.

She hasn't used it yet but is super excited to try it in Japan!

I think buy some cheapish gear, don't bother playing the rental game. My partner did on her first trip and was given totally packed out boots that were the wrong size. They also didn't adjust her bindings at all. After a few big falls it is enough to really frustrate the beginners and more than likely produce a few tears, so just give her as many advantages as possible when starting.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

HAM said:


> That's fair, but I have high hopes seeing as she's done it once before and seems excited to get after in in CO, rather than having a bad taste in her mouth after day one (which I personally did for sure after my first time).
> 
> I can't even fathom a situation in which she hates snowboarding haha I don't even know what I would do in that event, to the degree that I'm fully willing to roll the dice on getting her a board.


Your break up with her in that situation. Simple. >

Oh and btw, great choice on B-Nice, my friend got that board and absolutely adores it. She won't be disappointed.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Your break up with her in that situation. Simple. >


It's never simple, but definitely necessary.


----------

